# Vienna donauinselfest



## ralphy1976 (Jun 27, 2010)

So last friday my guitar teacher was playing with 2 of his bands at this festival so i went to see him and took some shots.

but 1st and foremost i love this guy!!!






so..onwards...1st band (kind of ska / off-beat funk..his description not mine!!)





2nd band is called "Million of Dreads" and is an Pro touring Austrian band : Reggae!!
















i must say neither were my bag, especially NOT the reggae, but i took great fun in marveling at how two scrawny kids from southern Austria would try their best at impersonating at full-on "reggae" person.

I do nonetheless have to acknowledge the fact that they work for 6 months of the year, tour for 6 months of the year, have released albums..bla..blah..blah..so well done of course!!!


----------



## jymellis (Jun 29, 2010)

fuckyeak maing! is your teacher the one playin the L.P.?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 29, 2010)

yeah is the bold one in the back!!!! behind the fat chick!!!!


----------



## jymellis (Jun 29, 2010)

thats awesome, was there alot of people there?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 29, 2010)

well about 300 i think...it is a festival for, well let's say, under-age drunks, yobs, pot head, and other people who want to have fun for 72 hours without being too disrupted...

very few come for the music so ... i think apart from the artists, myself and my wife were the only 2 people sober!!!!!


----------



## jymellis (Jun 29, 2010)

i would be a middleaged pot head in the crowd lol.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 29, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i would be a middleaged pot head in the crowd lol.



yeah some were having some "legalized" finger action in the middle of the park...quite strange to witness that really....


----------

